# Will German Blue Rams eat plants?



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi,

I am about to set up a nice tank with plants and I am debating what kind of fish I should introduce into the environment. I will be having over 3wpg so the plants should thrive. Will the rams eat or destroy the plants?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think so cause I only see rams in planted tanks. Also just wondering what size is the tank and what kinda lighting. Tetras would go with rams and do good with plants


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Rams are carnivores.


----------



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> I don't think so cause I only see rams in planted tanks. Also just wondering what size is the tank and what kinda lighting. Tetras would go with rams and do good with plants


110watts in a 29 gallon tank. I might also be setting up another tank that I have sitting in the basement with a 55watt lighting in a 15 gallon.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

they dont touch plants


----------

